# Exeter @ Westpoint Arena



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

*New Exeter show rally*

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=386

Here we have a new venue in exeter follow the link above which explains every thing i hope to see a lot of you there :wink:


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

This should be a cracking rally/show

For a start its close to me lol !

There is a pub just down the road from the Westpoint show arena
"cat n Fiddle" that does a good carvery and a decent pint

There is a theme park just over and up the road "Crealy" so if you have grand children (or your own) its a great place to go
http://www.crealy.co.uk/devon/

There is even a go kart centre just up the road as well
http://www.raceworld-karting.co.uk/

If anyone needs a hand with any local knowledge let me know as Outdoorbits is only 10+ miles away so know the area fairly well


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I shall try as a day trip as no mh at moment so hope to see you Dave

Carol


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

There has been a new Rally added to the rally programme. The Rally is at Westpoint Arena in Exeter, Devon starting 07/02/2013

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=388

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Are you sure that date is correct?


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

http://www.westpointarena.com/events/16/

I think the date is incorrect Dave, see link abive

Carol


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

There are 2 Motorhome shows at Westpoint Arena, Exeter this year.

The *first* in March organised by Apple Tree Exhibitions, which does not have any overnight camping, therefore MHF do not have a rally there:

http://www.westpointarena.com/events/16/

http://www.appletree-exhibitions.co.uk/Visitor Westpoint 2013.html

And the *second* in June organised by Warners, which MHF does have a rally at:

http://www.westpointarena.com/events/129/

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/Shows/The-Midsummer-Motorhome-and-Caravan-Event/_sh26

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=386


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Jenny my point refers to Nukes post above where he states

Quote: The Rally is at Westpoint Arena in Exeter, Devon starting 07/02/2013

Unquote

I am sorry if you misunderstood what my post referred to

Carol


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Carol

Sorry I did misunderstand your post, still hopefully my post will explain exactly when the exhibitions and the rallies are to anyone else who is as confused as me   

I thought Daves(nukeadmin) post was one of the automated ones that comes up as soon as a rally is added. It obviously wasn't, he must have been having a brain storm when he posted. :lol:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Exeter is a great place to visit if you haven't already, there are many attractions nearby and the city itself is well worth walking around as it is a former Roman city.

The underground passages are unusual and well worth a visit;

Underground Passages










There are also some superb places for cream ties - a Devon speciality, our favourite is in Topsham; the Georgian Tea Rooms at Broadway House on the corner where the main road turns around to the station;

http://broadwayhouse.com/

their afternoon tea is second to none in our experience.....

East Devon also has the wonderful open area of Woodbury Common - quite close to the Westpoint where the rally will be and where both shows are located. It is also the home of the Devon County Show;

19 - 21 May 2013

http://www.devoncountyshow.co.uk/

other great places to visit are the * Exeter Ship Canal* (one of the oldest canals in the UK - it was built in the 1560's) after a weir was built by the Countess of Devon - Isabella de Fortibus, who built a weir in the 1270's or 80's to cut off the navigable river route to the Exeter Port - this compelled all ships to unload at Topsham and then have their goods carried up to Exeter (guess who the profit for that went to.....).

The history is long and not good but suffice it to say that in 1563 the Exeter traders commenced the construction of the canal as the river was unnavigable.

Great area with much to do, superb Mountain Bike tracks are available at the Haldon Hills, just to the West of Exeter.

http://www.forestcyclehire.co.uk/

and lots of other things around there - so well worth planning a few days around the Motorhome Rally.

Dave


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

it was an automated post not sure how it ended up here, but the rally it linked to has vanished so assume one of the rally staff got the dates wrong when it was entered on


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> it was an automated post not sure how it ended up here, but the rally it linked to has vanished so assume one of the rally staff got the dates wrong when it was entered on


No the rally staff did not get the date wrong you did :roll: and you muddles it up with the Appletree event for which we do not have a rally as there is no camping at that show its day visitors only.

So just to clear matters up our rally is at the Warner's event
Midsummer Motorhome and Caravan Event 13th June to 17th June 2013 link to the rally HERE

Jacquie


----------



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

*Confused*

Reading this I am confused as I have just been told by Appletree Exhibitions that there is camping available at the Westpoint show for the weekend of 12/13/14/15 March, for £35.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Confused*



esperelda said:


> Reading this I am confused as I have just been told by Appletree Exhibitions that there is camping available at the Westpoint show for the weekend of 12/13/14/15 March, for £35.


This is an old topic referring to Spring 2013.

There is a show in March this year and MHF rally group will be there. Thursday 13th till Monday 17th march 2014 I believe.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopt...t-country-motorhome-caravan-show-westpoi.html

Don't get confused as Clive has also posted in this topic regarding the January show that has just taken place.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=401


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Don't forget this nice part of the country...... I went to the jan rally and it was good and just need the support of us all to make it a big rally..... so why not come for the weekend all on hard standing and you are welcombe from the Thursday afternoon until the Monday morning....


----------

